# chipping



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

has anyone any info with regard to the increase if any on insurance if you have had engine chipped, or has anyone asked insurers the question thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, it depends on what chip/box and what insurer. As you offer little context, you might like to search MHF for people's mixed experiences; it is on there.

No premium with Safeguard for a Van Aaken smartbox on a Fiat 2.8; that one I can do from memory 

Dave


----------



## harley695 (Jul 30, 2006)

Both my existing insurer(Saga) and my previous insurer(Bakers) were unconcerned that my motorhome is chipped.
By the way chipping is just about the best investment I ve ever made in the van!!


----------

